# Can campsite villagers ever come back?



## Anj2k6 (May 2, 2020)

K so I'm kinda crying right now lol

I had Raymond in my campsite and I guess I must have accidentally changed the date cause next time I loaded up my game it was a new day (my clock didn't go past 5am)

Does anyone know if I cycle through every other smug if I'll ever get him back? I'm really mad at myself right now cause I could never afford him for the prices he goes for haha....


----------



## moon_child (May 2, 2020)

Oh no. I’m so sorry that happened to you. People are dying for that cat right now.  I’m not sure if that’s possible but when I did the campsite trick, I’ve never had a repeat villager.


----------



## Ras (May 2, 2020)

There was a thread earlier by someone who passed up on Judy, so she did the campsite trick thinking she'd have to go through every snooty and found her before seeing every snooty (it was still a lot of villagers she saw).


----------



## Anj2k6 (May 2, 2020)

Ras said:


> There was a thread earlier by someone who passed up on Judy, so she did the campsite trick thinking she'd have to go through every snooty and found her before seeing every snooty (it was still a lot of villagers she saw).


Dis she first find her through the campsite or islands? Cause islands don't influence campaites.


----------



## Que (May 2, 2020)

Beyond the personality types, it's completely random and you can still see Raymond again - don't worry!


----------



## Anj2k6 (May 2, 2020)

Que said:


> Beyond the personality types, it's completely random and you can still see Raymond again - don't worry!


I hope so. I've never had a duplicate though.


----------



## Ras (May 2, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> Dis she first find her through the campsite or islands? Cause islands don't influence campaites.



I'll try to find it, but I'm 99% sure she passed on her in the campsite and then found her.


----------



## Que (May 2, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> I hope so. I've never had a duplicate though.


I've had Curlos twice with around 15 villagers inbetween - should definitely work with other personalities too


----------



## Ras (May 2, 2020)

Here's the post:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/so-i-tried-the-campsite-method.526378/


----------



## Anj2k6 (May 2, 2020)

Ras said:


> Here's the post:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/so-i-tried-the-campsite-method.526378/


Thank you so much this gives me hope ;n;


----------

